# Help me gain weight ! :D



## rayan (May 25, 2016)

Hi  My name is RAYAN 


Im 24 179 height and I weigh 63 Kg. Slim fir but not skinny.

I do lots of workout, exercise and sport,

I do want to gain some weight as well as a normal masculine body shape. I have tried a testestrone cycle T BOMB 2 since I thought that would help me gain some weight.

based on my research I was just about to start an ANAVAR cycle. not even for very long. ( 3-4 weeks max)
but I recently noticed that Anavar is the best for cutting and burning fat. I have very low body fat and the only reason I wanted to start with ANAVAR was the fact that It has the least side effect. 

Do you guys recommend trying something else that could exclusively help with gaining some weight and muscles > is Dbal a bit too soon or what ?


----------



## brazey (May 26, 2016)

Welcome....  testosterone is the base


----------



## the_predator (May 27, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

If your objective is to gain weight, do waste your money on anavar. Just cause it has little side effects isn't a good reason to run it. Focus on what ur main goal is.. How is your diet? You need to up you calories and eat solid foods, no junk. Try to eat 6 meals a day, with maybe 2 out of those being protein shakes.. Focus on compound movements and strength training as opposed to higher rep schemes.. As for gear, run test E and D Bol for 16 weeks.. Last 6 weeks run tren E along with the others.. You will def gain substantial size..


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 30, 2016)

rayan said:


> Hi  My name is RAYAN
> 
> 
> Im 24 179 height and I weigh 63 Kg. Slim fir but not skinny.
> ...



Eat more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

